# Blascprofiler Ingame Verlinkung



## hurb (10. November 2006)

Hiho Leute!

Habe ein kleines Problem mit dem BLASCprofiler, welches ich aber unbedingt lösen will, da mir die Funktion sehr wichtig ist...

Die Ingame Verlinkung eines Gegenstandes funktioniert nicht...
Ich hab keinen Schimmer warum...

Der BLASCrafter funktioniert super und auch der Blasc Profiler zeigt meine Charakter Daten auf buffed.de an...

Nachdem ich das Spiel starte kommt sogar das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht also gut aus!

Dann versuche ich einen Gegenstand zu verlinken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke das mach ich auch noch richtig ^^

Aber dann kommt nichts weiter als das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das kann ja schlecht richtig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich über Hilfe freuen, weiß echt nicht woran das liegen könnte...

Ürbigens schöne Upload Funktion hier im Forum...
Danke im Vorraus,
hurb


----------



## Roran (11. November 2006)

hurb schrieb:


> Hiho Leute!
> 
> Habe ein kleines Problem mit dem BLASCprofiler, welches ich aber unbedingt lösen will, da mir die Funktion sehr wichtig ist...
> 
> ...


Da das Thema sogar von dir in einem Beitrag behandelt wurde mach ich hier mal zu.

Siehe HIER


//CLOSED


----------

